# A Couple More.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I had the back off the Shturmanskie Gagarin tonight, it kept stopping for some reason.









I took out the movement and gave it a gentle squirt of compressed air, cleaned the dial and inside of crystal while I was at it. Seems to be running ok again now.









I took a pic while the back was of so I thought I dump it for the gallery, I also did one of the Wittnauer 10E fitted to the 1950's tank style. Hope you like 'em.


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Very nice

Excellent pics Stan

What "cms" range is the macro? (that's probably not the correct photographic terminology, but I hope you know what I mean)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Ron,

Thank you.







The Nikon gets down to as close as 2cm. I struggled with the old Fuji, it only gets down to 10cm. I tried to add a supplimentary lens to the Fuji but it just wasn't practical.

I suppose you don't always need the newest technology to do what you need, just the right bit of kit.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very good Stan but take an age to download on dial up


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

I'll make 'em smaller and post them on here and not wrist-watch.info next time.









They are only around 150k, I forgot dial up was that slow, sorry mate


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Very good Stan but take an age to download on dial up


Wasn't too bad for me PG

I'm currently connected at a blistering 42.6 Kbps

BT "can't" give me broadband at my current address









Some garbage about my phone line being no good

I have found a reasonably priced satellite providor (prices are actually sensible) - but because of impending overseas move, I don't want to tie myself to a 12 month contract

I can post or PM the details if you're interested

Stan - 2cm!! I'm impressed........any closer and the lense would be touching the watch


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It says I'm at 49K but I don't believe it. Am looking into broadband via my current ISP (ntl) they say they can give me it but don't know when!







They are waiting on BT as usual who should have got our exchange up by now but haven't!


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> It says I'm at 49K but I don't believe it.


I know exactly what you mean









Whatever your ISP, they are ultimately at the mercy of BT

If you want the details in future, just ask (PM or email me) - and best of luck with your ISP









Stan - sorry for going off topic. I'll shut up now (about Broadband). Might be a good "Anything Goes" thread though.....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

No problem Ron.









My broadband has been slow today, about 120k. That's on a 256k connection.

We are still at the mercy of available bandwidth whatever we use, especially if the ISP is crap.


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks Stan









Back to your pictures - I have been relooking at them (detail is amazing)

One question springs out.......on the Wittnauer - what does the word "unadjusted" refer to / mean?

What has not been adjusted?

What would cause anyone to adjust 'it'?

??


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ron,

I'm no watchmaker but I think the "adjustments" would be positional as in setting up a chronometer.

I think there are five positions watches are adjusted too, crown up, crown down etc and others I don't understand.
















Unadjusted watches are probably regulated on the bench, dial down and that's all.

Roy may be able to answer this more ably than I can.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Great pics Stan







.

Whats that stuff in the top left hand side of the Wittnauer case that looks like wall gunk from The Amityville Horror







?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Ian,

The gunk is just the inside of the case.














Tarnish, that's all.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Ron,
> 
> I'm no watchmaker but I think the "adjustments" would be positional as in setting up a chronometer.
> 
> ...


 + heat , cold and isochronism adjustments.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Are you sure I don't have to reinstall Windows XP too?
















I hope Bill's piles fester.









WTF is isochronism Roy?

You may have to teach me something here.









I won't tell you how I cr*cked Windows XP service pack 2 with the "corporate" edition if you don't.
















Sorry, it was just one of my dreams.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nice photos.







I don't know why I can't do like this, but the instruction manual for my camera doesn't read by itself.


----------

